# My Wedding Dress is in!!! Pic Heavy



## LilDee (May 7, 2009)

I really need to share my dress.. I hope you guys don't mind.






I'm so excited I've had it for about a month now, but had to try it on again to get a bustle made by the seamstress.

And got excited all over again!

For the entire 5 months, it took to come in, I was sooo nervous it wouldn't fit as i have a sometimes difficult shape to fit.. certain body areas are a bit, uhhmm.. curvy .. (Darn South American half of me.. haha)

But the worries are over! my dress totally fits fine!!

I love it!

I can't wait to wear it!!

Being just about 5'2", I'll have to wear some nice 4 inch heels.. and as you can tell with the built in crinoline and the back, it still needs to be professionally steamed.

On the model:






Me:






The Back






Rouching and details.. sorry about the boobies.. it was the only pic of the details:






haha don't mind the dumb laughing expression on my face.. i didn't feel like cropping.. lol:






Better picture of the train:






I know I went a little pic crazy.. Sorry about that.


----------



## Adrienne (May 7, 2009)

Oh you look absolutely stunning and the dress is beautiful! And it's not even your wedding day yet lol! It suits you perfectly.


----------



## usersassychick0 (May 7, 2009)

Aw, it's absolutely gorgeous. And you look beautiful in it. Congratulations on your big day!

I just may have to stop by in your shop again sometime soon &lt;3


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 7, 2009)

You look AMAZING It looks so gorgeous on you How are you gona wear your hair? Down or up? Post pics of your wedding day too


----------



## Ozee (May 7, 2009)

simply gorgeous!


----------



## Karren (May 7, 2009)

Wow!! You looks sooooooo good in that dress!! Simply beautiful!!


----------



## LilDee (May 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aw, it's absolutely gorgeous. And you look beautiful in it. Congratulations on your big day! I just may have to stop by in your shop again sometime soon &lt;3

Thanks so much! you should come visit again! How's UBC going for you?





Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You look AMAZING It looks so gorgeous on you How are you gona wear your hair? Down or up? Post pics of your wedding day too



Thanks so much!I'll probably be wearing it half up, with a tiara and a one tier fingertip length veil


----------



## esha (May 7, 2009)

Wow!! Stunning! And it fits you like a glove!


----------



## Roxie (May 7, 2009)

Oh Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## bella1342 (May 7, 2009)

Oh, Dee you look absolutely gorgeous! You are just beaming in all of the pictures too! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## HairEgo (May 7, 2009)

Beautiful....you look absolutely beautiful


----------



## Maysie (May 7, 2009)

Gorgeous, the dress totally suits you!! The detail is breath taking too...


----------



## candygalore (May 7, 2009)

on your fifth pic you don't have a dumd smiley you look very exited and happy best wishes for you and your future husband you look amazing i really like your dress is dreamy


----------



## Bec688 (May 7, 2009)

Stunning, beautiful, gorgeous! You look amazing, that dress was made for you! Awww I'm so excited for you Denise!


----------



## pinksugar (May 7, 2009)

omg omg! thanks for sharing... you look absolutely goooooorgeous. The dress is amazing! I want pics from the day, and once you get the bustle in too! hee hee!


----------



## Lucy (May 7, 2009)

wooaaah!!! thanks for posting, i love wedding dresses!!! it looks absolutely beautiful on you! i'm so excited for you


----------



## McRubel (May 7, 2009)

GORGEOUS!!! Girl, you have a beautiful body shape and that dress complements it!


----------



## LilDee (May 7, 2009)

Thanks so much you guys!! I'm so excited. Just a little over 2 and a half months to go until i can wear this baby all day!!


----------



## -Chelsey- (May 7, 2009)

That is such a gorgeous dress!! You look great in it!


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 7, 2009)

You look amazing! The dress is gorgous. Who is the dress by?


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 7, 2009)

OMG!!!! *SQUEALS* You look absolutely diviiiiiiine!

I can't wait to see the actual wedding pics now. Congrats Dee!


----------



## usersassychick0 (May 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks so much! you should come visit again! How's UBC going for you?










I will for sure. UBC has been great , I just completed all my finals for my 2nd term and I passed all my courses so I am pretty happy. Now I have a 4 month break until the next fall semester and I am back in Osoyoos until then but I will be heading up to kelowna to come shopping a few times before !

I will definitley need to invest in some more bras in the coming months



.

Im so happy for you, I hope all the wedding planning is going well and your not too stressed !


----------



## LilDee (May 8, 2009)

Thanks so much you guys! You really know how to make a girl feel pretty





Originally Posted by *Enchantedcameo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You look amazing! The dress is gorgous. Who is the dress by? Thank you! The style of the dress is Vogue (a3112) and it's by Maggie Sottero


----------



## emily_3383 (May 8, 2009)

You look so happy in the second to last pic!!


----------



## cygne noir (May 11, 2009)

you look FANTASTIC, i love the dress! way to go, honey!


----------



## purpleRain (May 11, 2009)

Ooow that's a gorgeous dress!!! Very princess like, totally fairytale. I love that style.


----------



## Shelley (May 14, 2009)

That is a gorgeous dress and you look stunning in it !



Please share your wedding pics with us


----------



## feu_du_ciel (May 14, 2009)

oh gosh, absolutely gorgeous, wish i could get married now to get a dress like this, but i'm only 20 LOL


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 14, 2009)

Wow, that dress is beautiful, you look AMAZING!


----------



## LilDee (May 16, 2009)

Thanks so much you guys!! the date is getting closer! 2 months and 9 days to go


----------



## makennasdoll (May 17, 2009)

Congrats! the dress is stunning


----------



## nydoll23 (May 17, 2009)

Ohmy gosh, so beautiful!!!!thanks for sharing,your gonna wow em


----------



## missmignonne (May 17, 2009)

Wow! You look so beautiful! Looks like that's the perfect dress for your shape. Congrats!! I wish you and your (future) hubby much happiness in your marriage.


----------



## GinaL (May 25, 2009)

I am so happy for you. You look so beautiful.

I am so happy for you. You look so beautiful.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh my! That's beautiful!


----------



## ravenlox (Jun 1, 2009)

Absolutely stunning! Congrats!


----------



## erichong93 (Jun 2, 2009)

I love that dress! You look stunning. I lovee trains on Wedding gowns!


----------



## Bronzehoni (Jun 3, 2009)

You look AMAZING! Best wishes on your big day!


----------



## LilDee (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks you guys!!


----------



## Cakdel (Jun 10, 2009)

OMG! its gorgeous! &lt;3

congrats!


----------



## dgint608 (Jun 11, 2009)

This is absolutely stunning!

I'm almost jealous!


----------



## Tyari (Jun 30, 2009)

what a beautiful dress!!!!! Great choice~!


----------



## whitesugurgirl (Jul 1, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful. That dress is a perfect fit for you. Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## MajorityRules (Jul 3, 2009)

you look gorgeous! And i love your dress.


----------



## xxlahruexx (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW!!! I've been in the wedding planning business for about a year and a half, now and I have to say that is top 5 in the most beautiful dresses!!! I love it!


----------



## LilDee (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the sweet comments! 4 days to go!

There are a few massive forest fires here at the moment.. but they are slowly being contained.. so pretty soon about 6000 of the 11,000 evacuees will be let into their homes. (which hopefully includes my friends who have been living in trailers in the walmart parking lot, and split up into different homes for the past 3 days!




)

Despite all that,

My family from the Netherlands all just got into Canada! Very excited to see them all again!! And very excited to finally marry my man on Saturday


----------

